# 50% sale on Porter Cable Tools....!!



## notLefty (Apr 11, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=pe_1153...82011,n:551236,p_4:Porter-Cable&bbn=328182011

5-5-12


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Here is a deal on this half priced router that won't last long I assure you.  

Amazon.com: Factory-Reconditioned Porter-Cable 892R 2-1/4-Horsepower Router: Power & Hand Tools


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Wow, Ken!

I've got 3 I'll let go for half that price if you can find me a buyer!


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

kp91 said:


> Wow, Ken!
> 
> I've got 3 I'll let go for half that price if you can find me a buyer!



:laugh: Yeah Doug...I don't know what people are thinking when they list something at such a high price. I have two PC 892 routers, One I paid $139.00 for and the other came with a complete PC 895 kit I bought at a flea market for $70.00 because the router was non-working.

Half.Com and Amazon both have a Bill Hylton book on routers priced at $599.00. The book is $24.95 as marked on the cover. I don't remember which, but I found the same book for $18.?? at one of the woodworking sites.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ken Bee said:


> :laugh: Yeah Doug...I don't know what people are thinking when they list something at such a high price. I have two PC 892 routers, One I paid $139.00 for and the other came with a complete PC 895 kit I bought at a flea market for $70.00 because the router was non-working.
> 
> Half.Com and Amazon both have a Bill Hylton book on routers priced at $599.00. The book is $24.95 as marked on the cover. I don't remember which, but I found the same book for $18.?? at one of the woodworking sites.


Those prices have to be a typo, surely. Just no editing?
:cray:


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

jw2170 said:


> Those prices have to be a typo, surely. Just no editing?
> :cray:


I don't think so James. The Bill Hylton book is also listed on Amazon for the same price from the same seller.


----------

